# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Не работает клавиатура

## Yuliya96

Доброго времени суток.
Ситуация такая. В один прекрасный день выполз BSOD (причем с клавой не связанный, ибо полетел netio.sys), пошла перезагрузка, и в результате оной на моей несчастной клавиатуре не работают некоторые кнопки. Причем среди них и те, заразы, которыми я регулярно пользуюсь.
Чай, кофе и прочие жидкости на клавиатуру не проливались, чищу я ее довольно часто. Драйвера от клавы уже помучила - бесполезно.
Вопрос к знатокам: какие еще есть варианты? Или все-таки брать новую?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

